# Old hens



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

I guess I could just ask my granny this but anyway haha. When my old hens quit laying I've heard they make good chicken and dumplings. For instance like a leghorn, not much meat but couldn't you cook in the crock pot or something to get what meat you could off of her?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

With the old hens the meat is supposedly tuff ( from what I heard), if you make an old fashion chicken and dumplings its an all day cook so your making the meat tender. So yeah I would assume using the crock pot would be just fine. When my girls are done I plan to croc pot them, I'm not big on cooking on the stove top all day since I run propane and its super exspensive for us right now.


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

That's what I was thinking I was also under the assumption they would be tough. I just love using the crock pot anyway


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I hear ya on the cost of propane! Finally "had" to break down and order 200 gallons a few weeks ago. Thankfully we own our tank but still ... I was trying to make it last another month. Guess didn't do too bad though since the last 200 gallon order was around last September. Friends think I'm nuts for using my clothes lines year round but I think its equally nuts to not use them! Saves so much not having to use that precious fuel. When my mom wanted to know what I wanted for my birthday last year, I told her a new clothesline. My old one was absolutely rotted out shot. This was the best present ever if you ask me! Its wider than my old one and taller too. Poles are treated lumber so this one will last for years. 

AdamA - you "could" just keep the ole girl and live out her retirement in bliss.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, long slow cooking is best for an older chicken. Using acid in the cooking, like white or red wine will help to tenderize the meat. The French have perfected this technique with the classic dish Coq au Vin. It translates simply to "Cock in Wine" and it's an older rooster cooked in a local red wine and it's to die for!!! 

In my life with chickens I have had many conversations with people about chickens!! My Husband's Uncle has been a country living man most of his life and he used to take older laying hens from his neighbors when they replaced their flocks. He told me that in his experience a three year old hen is usually still more tender than a one year old rooster.

With the handful of chickens we have processed from my flocks the hens, even the older hens were tasty and every single male has been tough.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

7chicks said:


> I hear ya on the cost of propane! Finally "had" to break down and order 200 gallons a few weeks ago. Thankfully we own our tank but still ... I was trying to make it last another month. Guess didn't do too bad though since the last 200 gallon order was around last September. Friends think I'm nuts for using my clothes lines year round but I think its equally nuts to not use them! Saves so much not having to use that precious fuel. When my mom wanted to know what I wanted for my birthday last year, I told her a new clothesline. My old one was absolutely rotted out shot. This was the best present ever if you ask me! Its wider than my old one and taller too. Poles are treated lumber so this one will last for years.
> 
> AdamA - you "could" just keep the ole girl and live out her retirement in bliss.


*I wish we only used 200 gallons! Sheesh since September last year we filled up 4 TIMES, we have a 350 gallon tank! Thats $1200 for propane , with the weather changed we should shouldnt need to re-fill again till September. I have an electric washer and dryer so yeah my elecric bill is thru the roof too. The only thing propane in my house is the stove and furnace ( 1985 model). *



Roslyn said:


> Yes, long slow cooking is best for an older chicken. Using acid in the cooking, like white or red wine will help to tenderize the meat. The French have perfected this technique with the classic dish Coq au Vin. It translates simply to "Cock in Wine" and it's an older rooster cooked in a local red wine and it's to die for!!!
> 
> In my life with chickens I have had many conversations with people about chickens!! My Husband's Uncle has been a country living man most of his life and he used to take older laying hens from his neighbors when they replaced their flocks. He told me that in his experience a three year old hen is usually still more tender than a one year old rooster.
> 
> With the handful of chickens we have processed from my flocks the hens, even the older hens were tasty and every single male has been tough.


*I'll have to keep that in mind about the hens being more tender. So far we have only butchered our extra roosters.*


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

7chicks- I hear ya on the letting them live our their retirement but I was always taught if she can't lay an egg to feed ya the pots the best place for her LoL .. I love all my chickens but no need to buy chicken from the store when I got plenty eating crack corn in the back yard


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*IF *you are _into _"Canning" with a Pressure Cooker/Canner.....
THAT is a GOOD way to use meat from an OLD chicken.
Pressure Cookers _tenderize _meat....
AND Pressure Cooker/*Canners *are THE WAY to preserve that meat (for food-safety).

I recommend *All-American *Pressure Cooker/Canners ...(kind-of _EXPENSIVE_)...._*OR
THIS*_*: http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/cookware/msg10142458877.html

*just my 2 pesos worth, 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Yeah actually I love canning vegetables, jam, homemade salsa, spaghetti sauce etc. This is definitely something I will look at doing!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> IF you are into "Canning" with a Pressure Cooker/Canner.....
> THAT is a GOOD way to use meat from an OLD chicken.
> Pressure Cookers tenderize meat....
> AND Pressure Cooker/Canners are THE WAY to preserve that meat (for food-safety).
> ...


I live my All-American pressure cooker! It is well worth the money!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

AdamA said:


> That's what I was thinking I was also under the assumption they would be tough. I just love using the crock pot anyway


 my wife cooks the retired laying hens on top of the woodstove on low heat for 3 hours. they are not tough after that.

good luck
piglett


----------

